# Double knit afghan finally done!



## nanaholly (Oct 30, 2012)

Done just in time for Christmas!


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Where's the picture?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

That's beautiful .I really like it well done


----------



## Grandma Liz (Aug 8, 2011)

absolutely amazing Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## bcdado (May 27, 2013)

Wow that is gorgeous! I would not even attempt anything like that. Great job.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

A beautiful afghan! Someone will love it. I know I'd be thrilled to receive it.


----------



## Janice E (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow,gorgeous!


----------



## BigIslandKnitter (Jul 28, 2012)

Beautiful work! Well done.


----------



## grammiealice47 (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh wow! Beautiful.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

Unbelievably gorgeous.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

bcdado said:


> Wow that is gorgeous! I would not even attempt anything like that. Great job.


I second the motion.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## stitch counter (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow Just beautiful! Surely will be cherished! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Plaid (Apr 3, 2013)

I made that same afghan years ago but was never able to finish it because I ran out of yarn. So frustrating. I still have it in the garage since I just can't throw it away. Maybe the yarn fairy will come and finish it.


----------



## jeannemarie (Oct 3, 2011)

Perfect for a Maine weather gift! Beautiful


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

I am absolutely floored! It's magnificent!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Absolutely outstanding!


----------



## Airam13 (Apr 14, 2014)

I made one like that in rust and beige. Everyone 's favorite. So warm. Being worn out. My son would like me to make another one. Cannot find the pattern.


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

That's the kind of project I would start but never finish. I don't think I have the patience for it.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So beautiful


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful. Now that is a keepsake


----------



## nanaholly (Oct 30, 2012)

Plaid, How far did you get?


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful ! Well done... :thumbup:


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

That is one gorgeous afghan. Almost looks too pretty to use.


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

Gorgeous.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Brilliant work :thumbup:


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

It is lovely!


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

That is beautiful!!! I can double knit, did two scarves, but would never have the patience to do an afghan. I tip my hat to you.


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Absolutely amazing !!!


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Wow! Beautiful. Love the colors. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Just amazing. How long did it take you?


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Janice E said:


> Wow,gorgeous!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That is simply gorgeous!!!
Truly amazing work!!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:shock: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your work is absolutely stunning!!! Exquisitely made!!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, that is beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

That is a work of art. I would like to learn to do the double knitting.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Masterpiece!!!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

OMG..that is the most beautiful thing ever! Congratulations on a beautiful job!


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow, beautiful!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Superb! Congratulations! WOW


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That is spectacular!!!! Very nicely done! :thumbup:


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow! That is gorgeous! Looks like a lot of work :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow. that is so beautiful!


----------



## HollyA (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh my goodness that is gorgeous


----------



## lovetheocean (May 2, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Your afghan is beautiful. You did an amazing job... way beyond my skills that's for sure...


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous ! &#9829;


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Fantastic.


----------



## zebe (Jan 2, 2013)

sschimel said:


> Unbelievably gorgeous.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Beautiful! 
Have seen this pattern but was always afraid to attempt it.


----------



## maried (Jan 22, 2011)

I hope that you are keeping this treasure for yourself. It's beautiful.


----------



## Jenny2 (Feb 9, 2013)

WOW. Exceptional!


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow! It's beautiful and such incredible skill!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

That is fantastic, I hope you did it as a present to yourself, I wouldn't want to part with it. :thumbup:


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. Your work is on this is awesome!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

Amazing, fantastic work. I could never achive such perfection. You are a very skilled and talented knitter.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

That is a gorgeous blanket. You did a beautiful job on it.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

That's beautiful.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

That is superb !! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow! Stunning afghan! Beautiful work!! I can't imagine how much time you've put in to making it. How long did it take you?


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

wow


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow that is gorgeous!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Totally incredible !!!!!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Outstanding! Well worth the time it took to finish it.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

bcdado said:


> Wow that is gorgeous! I would not even attempt anything like that. Great job.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## teri1960 (Aug 27, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous. What a great job knitting!!


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

Wowsers! Very nice! Heirloom, your family will fight over that! :XD:


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Amazing! Awesome! Incredible! You are my hero.


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

Absolutely breath taking!! Spectacular! How long did it take you, how difficult, and what is the pattern?


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow, very pretty


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Caryleej (Mar 8, 2014)

That an accomplishment! It looks beautiful!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

WOW! That is gorgeous, I can't imagine the amount of work it took.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Fabulous.


----------



## donnabo (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## GrapeJam (Oct 4, 2011)

Brilliant! I wish I had the expertise and patience to knit something that beautiful.


----------



## Stitchintwin (Jun 20, 2011)

What a Masterpiece! ! Your knitting is superb, and there are no words that describe the kind of patience it took to finish this work of art. You are very gifted in your craft, and if this is a gift, I pray that the recipient treasures this Afghan. It's too beautiful to be gifted to someone that may not appreciate the love and effort that you so evidently have shown. (Been down that road  )

Congratulations! Thanks so much for sharing 

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful! Some day, I will try one of these. My DD made a baby blanket. 200 stitches on a row. Took her an hour to do one row. How long did it take you to do a row?


----------



## keldebtar (Apr 4, 2014)

It's beautiful!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Gorgeons!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Your afghan is absolutely gorgeous! You have done great work, and I hope to learn the technique.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

I love this vintage pattern! You did a marvelous job! The best gift ever! :thumbup:


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Will I get it in time for Christmas? From Maine to Quebec, it should&#324;t be a problem hohoho. This is gorgeous. I envy your talent. Congratulations!


----------



## Crafty2468 (May 26, 2014)

Wow!!!! Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Lovely


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Magnificent! and just perfect knitting...that would take me years to knit.


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow. Wish I was brave enough to attempt this. Beautiful.


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

Wonderful.


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm in awe!!!!!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Impressive. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

What a wonderful blanket. Heirloom for sure!


----------



## ALRUNA 1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow! That is beautiful. You are very clever!


----------



## susan1461853 (Dec 8, 2012)

OMG!! Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow! it's beautiful! That must have taken you a longtime to make. You should be very proud. Love it, Love it, Love it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

That is beautiful, had to be allot of work.


----------



## Hesska (Jan 10, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

Ohhhh, it is simply magnificient. What a lot of work, but boy was it worth it. I admire you and your knitting.


----------



## Sunnya (Jul 19, 2013)

Just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## mooney.me55 (Jul 5, 2014)

Love it! Nice job :thumbup:


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow!! That is absolutley fantastic. Love it.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Be proud...It's awesome!


----------



## snwyowl91 (Jan 16, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

It's stunning and well worth the effort.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Spectacular!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

~~~~ absolutely stunning.


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

wow stunning


----------



## trek09 (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow! Incredible!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful afghan!


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

Beautiful afghan. Talented woman!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous. Well done.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Outstanding!!! :thumbup:


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

WOW! never seen anything like it,perfection indeed x


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I like it!!! Very pretty. Good job.


----------



## harriet sue (Dec 21, 2011)

I am so impressed. I don't know if I envy your knitting abilities or your self-confidence for tackling such a task. Use it well and be so proud of yourself!!!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. Wow, wow, wow. Something like that would take me a life time and might not finish then.


----------



## iDesign (Jul 22, 2011)

Beautiful pattern and especially beautiful knitting !!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, that is impressive! It is so beautiful and cannot imagine the amount of work to finish such a beautiful piece.


----------



## Happy days 111 (Dec 1, 2014)

Absolutely a masterpiece, it will be cherished from a new member of two days. Thanks to my sister in law.happy days 111 Clermont, Florida


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Stunning! Would you provide the pattern source please. Thank you.


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

Gorgeous, splendid, magnificent, breathtakingly beautiful........I could go on and on. It is absolutely amazing. I cannot even imagine attempting something that looks so complicated. You are a very talented person! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful.

Sue


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow! That is very impressive. How long did it take you to make that. Beautiful.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh! That is beautiful!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

My first reaction when I saw the picture was: Oh! my goodness! This is SHOCKINGLY STUNNING! I don't have enough words to tell you impressed I am. :thumbup: 
Sarah


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

nanaholly said:


> Done just in time for Christmas!


Stunning!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

that is fantastic, great job


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

That is absolutely gorgeous! Your work is amazing.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Fantastic job!!!


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow what a beautiful blanket!!! Very nice work.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Now that's some fancy knitting. 

Your skill is amazing.


----------



## Carly (Jan 23, 2011)

That is exquisite and priceless; what a wonderful gift to receive--an heirloom for certain. You are a very talented lady.


----------



## loribarker (Oct 28, 2014)

where can I find the pattern?


----------



## Carly (Jan 23, 2011)

That is exquisite and a piece of art. What a wonderful gift to be cherished and kept as an heirloom. You are a VERY special talented lady.


----------



## monty1 (Apr 1, 2011)

It's amazing! What a lovely gift!!!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautifully done!


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Wonderful! I started mine in the same colors but fine yarn when the pattern first came out in the 1980s. I'm only about a third finished but put it on a priority list to complete it, so it is in our car now to work on as we travel. I showed my husband your photo so he knows what it is supposed to look like. It was in McCall's Needlework and Craft and was on the front cover. I have made copies of the graph so I color about every five lines to keep track of rows.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Absolutely lovely!! Such patience! and the colors are perfect! Please, please, where did you find the pattern? (Not that I could dream of doing such a lovely job). Thank you for sharing.... hope it is going to someone who will appreciate it!! Happy holidays!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Ooooooooooooooooooooo! Gorgeous!

Hazel


----------



## gundydee (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! Great job :thumbup:


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow! This is beautiful!


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

I am so impressed. It is really beautiful.


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

Awesome work.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I've only made a double knitted scarf but i know how much work went into this! Wonderful work. A family heirloom for sure!


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

WOW! I love your afghan. I'm having trouble with a double stitch cowl. Don't know if I will ever get this technique down right enough to try something like you did.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice. Perfect for a cold Maine winter.

SEA


----------



## sunshine4me (Jun 20, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!! That is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't imagine doing something like that!!!!


----------



## diane43 (Oct 21, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful wow.


----------



## dogsinthetrash (May 6, 2013)

Stunning!!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## vasantha (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh what A great beautiful work well talented
work


----------



## karen3032 (Oct 17, 2012)

So very beautiful


----------



## Plaid (Apr 3, 2013)

I'll have to look in the garage to see since I haven't looked at it for a long time. It' such a beautiful piece.


----------



## triknitter (May 8, 2011)

AMAZING! Love it!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow! That is beautiful, but looks complicated. Congratulations!


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh my gosh! That is so impressive! Love it!


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

speechless


----------



## Vickie M (May 10, 2014)

Beautiful work!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

My goodness that is amazing


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

All I can say is WOW!!!! We don't see projects like this too often. A real work of art.


----------



## Fitzknitz (Apr 29, 2012)

That's amazing congratulations


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

That is a treasure. Great work.


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

LOVELY &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

WOW! That's a work of art!


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

Beautiful! Don't know how you do it. I have tried twice to double knit a potholder with Star Trek emblem and get so mixed up - my hat is off to you! So talented and beautiful knitting.....


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Holy smokes!

Hats off!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful work! Well done.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I can hardly believe it. That will be an heirloom and stand alone work of art for a lifetime. Kudos.


----------



## Chads mom (Aug 13, 2014)

Magnificent !


----------



## kristen858 (Aug 7, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## betsylee (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful work!!!!


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

What a beautiful afghan. Love it and the color too.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I've thought about getting this pattern so many times. Yours is so stunning it inspired me to finally order a used copy of the book! 

I've got a Doctor Who double knit scarf that's started but has been languishing for months, so I don't know why I think I'll ever complete this afghan!!! But you've made it irresistible. :thumbup:


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Your afghan is absolutely beautiful, you really have crafted a wonderful piece of knitting, I also love the colours you have chosen. :thumbup:


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

LOVELY :thumbup:


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

GinB said:


> Absolutely outstanding!


That is what I was going to say.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

O U T S T A N D I N G !!!!


----------



## Jackyv (Aug 7, 2013)

that is a work of art - gorgous


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Stunning! I need to Lear that!


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

your rug is so beautiful! I wouldn't let anyone walk on it either


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Stunning afghan, and beautiful work


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! That's gorgeous!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! That's gorgeous!


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Unbelievable!! It is stunning!!


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

It's awesommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmme!


----------



## mybabiesRcats (Jan 12, 2013)

That is beautifully done!


----------



## nanaholly (Oct 30, 2012)

I got the pattern from an older McCalls magazine


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow! It's beautiful.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

nanaholly said:


> I got the pattern from an older McCalls magazine


& I found used copies of this book: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/all-time-great-afghans-from-mccalls-needlework-and-crafts
on Amazon.


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh my. How gorgeous. May I find the patience to try something like that . . . and may mine look half as good. :thumbup:


----------



## nanaholly (Oct 30, 2012)

I've kept the first one I made for myself. The second was an abbreviated one I made for my hubby, and this one will go to my son and his family for Christmas!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

That's fantastic maybe one day I will be able to do something like that. 
If not keep sharing l'll enjoy admiring your work. Well Done. &#128512;


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Love it!!!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

That is absolutely gorgeous!!! Great job. Bet you're glad it's done. Beautiful work. Aloha... Bev


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

WOW!!!!! That is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Wonderful work! The knitting is so well done that it looks like a machined piece of work.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Incredible. I hope this is a gift for someone who will 
really appreciate your efforts. I can't imagine the hours you put into this outstanding afghan.

After all your work, I would be hard pressed not to keep this
and pass it down as a family heirloom.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

WOW !


----------



## AdoraJean (May 31, 2011)

bcdado said:


> Wow that is gorgeous! I would not even attempt anything like that. Great job.


So lovely!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow, is the only word that comes to mind.


----------



## gdiane (Sep 17, 2014)

Absolutely Gorgeous!!!!
I just started my first double knit project and I am loving it!!!


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Agree :thumbup:


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Really took my breath away--Gorgeous with a capital G!!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

that is one of my favorite patterns from way back--never finished it but did start it! You picked gorgeous colors!


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

What gorgeous work!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

That is amazing, a work of art.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello, 
This is beautiful. Very nice work and great colors. :lol:


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow! This is beautiful!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

OMG, that is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

That's amazing!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

WOW! Gorgeous, beautiful, you name it you have done it!

Love everything in your afghan, so perfect in detail. It must have taken you a long time to knit your afghan, but so worthwhile in the end. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Fabulous! Way behind my skill level.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Absolutely Stunning!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

What are you, some kind of masochist??? hahahaha


Boy, oh boy, that is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh!
Now that is stunning!!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

How Beautiful...Very Well Done :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## whiterose (Oct 19, 2012)

Really beautiful.


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh my ... super super gorgeous !!!
I know I will not be able to make something like that.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

That's really beautiful. I have a pattern similar I think in maybe a Mc'Calls Needlework (?) You did an excellent job.


----------



## Bergy (Apr 13, 2013)

OMG! That is beautiful!


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow. Wow, wow, wow! I love it!


----------



## ltokos (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow! Absolutely gorgeous! Do you have a pattern to share?


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

It is gorgeous!


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Beautiful, you must be proud of such an exceptional work of art!


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

This is beautiful! I'm trying to finish a baby double knit, hopefully will post soon!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that is gorgeous


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

This is so very beautiful.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Fantabulous!!


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Fabulous!!!!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Totally amazing!


----------



## TBailey56 (Nov 29, 2014)

Incredible!!


----------



## Roshni (Jun 6, 2013)

It is a fantastic piece of work, have no words to describe, god bless those hands and thank you for the post. Roshni from. India


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

So beautiful, I love it &#128158;


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Beautiful, a work of art!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful magnificent work and colours. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SuellenS (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow!! That is beautiful!


----------



## simbaroo27 (Jan 23, 2012)

Your afghan is beautiful!


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

This is amazing!


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

that is just beautifull :thumbup: Anita


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous! Nice work.


----------



## Geall (Nov 1, 2011)

Just beautiful and I can only imagine how long it took to knit!


----------



## Zlata (Feb 21, 2012)

OH - WOW. How beautiful!!


----------



## wanderful45 (May 18, 2014)

WOW! Amazing. How long did that take you???


----------



## marciesitton (Jan 12, 2014)

beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Reteshandspun (Apr 25, 2013)

This is totally amazing. Very well done


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Exquisite!


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

What a beautiful piece!


----------



## Rose57 (Apr 1, 2011)

WOW... Beautiful.


----------



## alexmardlin12 (Nov 8, 2014)

That's incredible! Well done!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job.


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

Breathtaking to say the very least! I am looking at you thinking g.e.n.i.u.s. !! Congratulations! How did you possibly do this ?


----------



## Boston-ChiMom (Jul 13, 2011)

That is just Beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Wowww that is a beautiful afghan, so nicely done. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Very very beautiful


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

What a work of art. Beautiful.


----------



## tammyinwv (Nov 29, 2011)

beautiful pattern and your skill is amazing.
Tammy


----------



## eclara (Feb 14, 2011)

glorious


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Stunning!!

Pam


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

This is not an afghan - it is a work of art. Excellent work.


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

This looks like a table runner, & so beautiful! Is the afghan going to be like this??


----------



## Granny2005 (Feb 20, 2014)

I learned how to do that yearssssss ago but I have never made anything with it.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

It's truly lovely.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

WOW


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

Stunning...love the colors....can you tell me what yarn you used...TY


----------



## wanderful45 (May 18, 2014)

I used I Love That Yarn for the red and Vanna for the gold.


----------



## Ladytrquoise (May 29, 2013)

Hello. If anyone is still looking for this pattern, I have found some on eBay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/All-Time-Great-Afghans-by-Sedgewood-Press-Staff-1989-Hardcover-/141478550049?pt=US_Nonfiction_Book&hash=item20f0c75a21


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

This afghan is priceless! Beautiful knitting! :thumbup:


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

I love your double knit blanket
How long did this take you? Did you have a pattern?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

What a marvellous job you have done !


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful.


----------

